# Advice on a new 308



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Ive decided i really want a new rifle and have settled on a 308 bolt action of course. I own 2 browning abolts now and while they are decent rifles I wouldnt call them tack drivers by any means.

If seached around the forums as far as good out of the box accuracy it seems like lots of people seem to like the Savage 10fp and the Remington 700 for that caliber, I have also heard some good things about out of the box performance of Tikka. My brothers have both have the browing ultra light 308 micro hunters... which I was not impressed w/ as far as accuracy.

Pros for the savage are great accuracy out of the box and nice accutrigger, but the downside is alot of complaints about the stock.

Remington has good accuracy but more expensive and I didnt like the feel of the stock as much on that either.

I dont know alot about Tikka, I hear the accuracy is supposed to be pretty good... but they dont advertise 1 moa groups out of the box like savages.

This gun will be for hunting and target shooting 100-500 yrds max distance. I really dont want to spend more then $700 if possible because I want to have quiet a bit of money to but really good glass on it, most likely leupold.

Any thoughts suggestions, what would you pick and why? Does another rifle fit the accuracy/cost ranges im looking for?

Thanks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Get a 7mm-08 in Savage. Much flatter trajectory and more accurate.

Just my $0.02


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for your input but Im settled on a 308


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

If you want a nice looking Savage check out the 114's. They have very nice stocks but of course that pushes the price up around $600.

The 7-08 doesn't shoot any flatter the .308. They are both excellent cartridges.

.308 150 grain +1.8 at 100, 0 at 200, -7.8 at 300
7mm-08 140 grain +1.8 at 100, 0 at 200, -7.7 at 300

Good Luck


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Get the Savage 10FP, you will not regret it. Mine groups an easy .5" at 100 yards all day, any day. Just make sure you also get a decent scope.

huntin1


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

huntin,

Did you replace the stock on yours? I just had to buy a new gun and turn around and put a new 150+ stock on it after spending 600-700 dollars on it.

thanks


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

NDM beat me to it , but the savage 114 and 14 are suppose to have real nice stocks. Heard alot of good about the Tikka's. Also Weatherby Vanguards with MOA on them are suppose to be the real bargain of all the affordable rifles, but no one ever remembers them when it comes to discussions like this.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Get the Remington 700 SPS, fantastic accuracy and a nice gun. It will fit in your price range too.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have 4 Savages and a REM. I can't say there is anything wrong with the stocks on my Savages. I know they aren't any worse than the one on the REM. All my Savages will shoot groups inside of the groups from my REM.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience comparing the savage 14 to the savage 10fp? Are they pretty comparable as far as accuracy goes. The suggested retail of the 14 classic is about 80 bucks more suggested retail, but if the stock is quite a bit better and they still shoot pretty much the same then its probably worth it. Thanks for all the input so far guys.


----------



## brodash (Oct 24, 2007)

ruger m77, only way to go!! :beer:


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess I should also clarify what i mean by accuracy a bit. Im not one of those crazy people who wants to shoot 2" MOA at 450 yards. Im a hunter first and formost so If i can hit a 6" paper plate at 300-400 yards 6 out of 6 times im really very happy, its a dead deer every time.

thanks again for advice and input.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

garetjax said:


> huntin,
> 
> Did you replace the stock on yours? I just had to buy a new gun and turn around and put a new 150+ stock on it after spending 600-700 dollars on it.
> 
> thanks


Yeah, I put a Bell & Carlson Duramaxx on it, IIRC it cost me $80 or $90 at Brownells, glass bedded it myself. It did shoot well with the factory stock on it, I replaced the stock because I shoot mostly off the bipod and the factory stock flexes just a bit too much when using a bipod. Also, I found out afterwards that there are relatively easy ways to stiffen the forearm of the factory stock.

huntin1


----------

